# How to get Behavioural malware analysis Job



## obscurant1st (Sep 30, 2008)

hi,

I have been working as a Malware analyst for a long time.So now i want to do it as a freelancer or begin it as my own.
So according to you guys what should i do.Whom should i contact???

Please Help me out in this.

I have my own team for this.We dont prefer reverse engineering at this moment.Only Behavioural malware analysis is preferred.

We are also ready to work for a trial period so that the clients can know how efficient we are or do we satisfy their requirements.

Thank You.


----------

